# D Cups



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry about the title, hope I didn't excite you too much  I searched but it still seems kind of confusing. Do D Cups eliminate the need to notch the frame? What exactly do D Cups do?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im so brainwashed when i read "d-cups" i automatically think air ride lol

But to answer your question..."d-cups" are just rear bag brackets


----------



## SPLLANCER (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, since I've been practically living on this forum, I'm starting to become brainwashed. So, the D cups are necessary for rear bag installation?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

SPLLANCER said:


> lol, since I've been practically living on this forum, I'm starting to become brainwashed. So, the D cups are necessary for rear bag installation?


yes.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

SPLLANCER said:


> lol, since I've been practically living on this forum, I'm starting to become brainwashed. So, the D cups are necessary for rear bag installation?


Depending on what rear bags you go with yes.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

no vtec 4me said:


> im so brainwashed when i read "d-cups" i automatically think air ride lol
> 
> But to answer your question..."d-cups" are just rear bag brackets


Haha, even after reading this, I was trying to think what else D-cups could be. It took me awhile before I got it. That's enough internet :facepalm:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I only used the bottoms of the d cups and removed the frame nipple. So the rear goes lower


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

was going to post a new thread about this same thing but saw this one. 

So I have airlift XLs on the way, I was told I will need D cups, but I am having a hard time digging up info on how and where to install these. Does anyone have pics??


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

FlybyGLI said:


> was going to post a new thread about this same thing but saw this one.
> 
> So I have airlift XLs on the way, I was told I will need D cups, but I am having a hard time digging up info on how and where to install these. Does anyone have pics??


depending on what bags you run for the back you might need d-cups.
if you running airlift rear bags you do not need d-cups.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Rat4Life said:


> depending on what bags you run for the back you might need d-cups.
> if you running airlift rear bags you do not need d-cups.


According to the seller of the bags they are airlift rears, but he told me I needed D cups so Im confused.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

FlybyGLI said:


> was going to post a new thread about this same thing but saw this one.
> 
> So I have airlift XLs on the way, I was told I will need D cups, but I am having a hard time digging up info on how and where to install these. Does anyone have pics??


I heard the same thing so I ordered airlift xl's and d-cups since people were saying they are needed. Now they came in and I have the rear brackets that came with the airlifts and the d-cups. Which I now don't need:banghead:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

FlybyGLI said:


> According to the seller of the bags they are airlift rears, but he told me I needed D cups so Im confused.


airlift has their own brackets for their bags


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

greyjetta said:


> I heard the same thing so I ordered airlift xl's and d-cups since people were saying they are needed. Now they came in and I have the rear brackets that came with the airlifts and the d-cups. Which I now don't need:banghead:


if i were you i would hold on to your d-cups and dont return them,also just in case order a pair of airhouse 2 bags, because unfortunately but with airlift rear bags you could never be 100% sure if they are rubbing inside your control arms or not.
also when you would want to go little lower just switch to d-cups with airhouse 2 .
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6565747133/in/set-72157626283730010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6439677061/in/set-72157626283730010


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> if i were you i would hold on to your d-cups and dont return them,also just in case order a pair of airhouse 2 bags, because unfortunately but with airlift rear bags you could never be 100% sure if they are rubbing inside your control arms or not.
> also when you would want to go little lower just switch to d-cups with airhouse 2 .
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6565747133/in/set-72157626283730010
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/6439677061/in/set-72157626283730010


Do you normally modify the D-cups when you install them? Do you run both top and bottom portions of the D-cups?


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

you can always ask Dorbriz, http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/ or find in vortex


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Do you normally modify the D-cups when you install them? Do you run both top and bottom portions of the D-cups?


 usually you want to make d-cup holes oval and slide the bag little bit away from shock bolt toward the center of the car. 
i also do not run top braket of d-cup to make it go little lower and remove top nipple off. 
bump stops of the shocks have to be removed,they will hold you up.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i don't mean to complicate things, but you can honestly use whatever mounting solution you want... choose your bags, then come up with a mounting solution. 

for example, i'm using re5's with the shorter airlift rear brackets and steel spacers in the control arms 

i also think the nutsert solution is awesome if you can prevent that damn thing from spinning freely in the chassis 

i hate how "off the shelf" air suspension setups have become... don't take that the wrong way, just take a minute to think about why and how a certain product works. take off a wheel in the back and figure out a plan of action. if you can't figure it out, you need to research more, imo


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> I heard the same thing so I ordered airlift xl's and d-cups since people were saying they are needed. Now they came in and I have the rear brackets that came with the airlifts and the d-cups. Which I now don't need:banghead:


 Sell me your dcups


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

tspooner said:


> Sell me your dcups


 pm sent


----------

